# well, here goes...



## wartfroggy

I can see it already Amy, this has the potential to be the longest running thread in MS history! 
I wouldn't sweat it, but it does suprise me. I used to search high and low, but there never were any girls that were into the outdoors like I was. Most of my buddies were the same, and a few are still searching. For me, when I quit searching, she found me. She doesn't hunt or fish, she used to "tolerate it", now she will go along from time to time, but I also can't see my life without her. So even if you find someone who isn't into that stuff, you can still have a great time together and maybe you can even mold him into an outdoorsman.


----------



## Amy1976

Well, thanks. I'd like to think that I am a great catch.

I am NOT perfect tho.
Im opinionated & stubborn:lol:.

I dont want someone to tolerate. I want some one to SHARE the outdoors with. Not someone to teach either, cuz there's the possibilty that they wont like it.

Maybe I will just quit looking.


----------



## MCMANN

quit looking amy so i can come and find you :yikes: good luck in the search ive gave up i cant keep one around very long its always the samething you hunt to much yes i do but its also my job cant seem to find one that understands that 


mike


----------



## SMP

Amy1976 said:


> I love to fish, summer & winter. I bow hunt. I shoot trap, own/ride horses, ride snowmobiles & four wheelers. Sometimes I think men are intimidated by all that. (Seriously, what guy wants to get beat at MANLY stuff by a girl??) Oh yeah, they say " Its so cool that u hunt/fish, whatever" But when they realize Im serious about it, that I dont do it to impress anyone, I do it because I LIKE to, its not so cool anymore.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I guess like Timberdoodle said. Patience is the key. SIGH!


Amy,
If you can post Photos? 

And descriptions of all accessible Hunting lands to you, Fishing equipment, Four wheelers, snow machines, and any thing else you own, outdoor related that may Help speed this thing along.


----------



## MCMANN

her search is over she found me


----------



## Jim Zellinger

Amy I have been divorced for 18 years, and when we seperated I decided that I would make sure my son had a great life. After all he did not ask to come from a broken home. As a dad with custody, there was little time to find or look for that special someone. but there will always be time for that. The time I have spent with my son was nothing less than the best times of my life. And even though he is in collage, I have someone that will be my hunting and fishing partner for life. I still have not found that special someone, but it will happen when the time is right. I have found that I needed to learn to be happy with myself, before I could give to others As far as stuborn and opinionated, I think that is called being Human. Good Luck, and God Bless


----------



## RIVER LADY

Well gee Amy, you got some offers. Check them out you never know. 

Don't believe that because you are opinionated and stubborn it is a bad thing. If it is, then, I'm BAD!. lol. 

Anyway, just get yourself out there more and let the "looking for a man" go. Believe it or he will just come to you. You need a man that hunt's and fishies. PERIOD!. You won't be content with anything less. Like Timberdoole said, put that bar very high and keep it there. Especially in that department. 

As for putting yourself in the right place at the right time, M-S is the best place to start. Maybe attend some of the outing and get togethers. I've done a few and they are an absolute blast and I've made many friends and a few very close one's from attending outings and just chating here on M-S. 

I'm sure there are plenty of men on this site that are good holesome guys that are in the same boat as you...................................... Might as well go fishing together. :evil:

Good Luck.


----------



## Thunderhead

I used to have another name on here. 
It was Little Doe. LOL 

I had asked for help in catching a deer. My problem was that everytime I raised my gun up, my breasts would get in the way.

You wouldn't believe the PMs I recieved offering suggestions and shooting lessons. 
I finally had to disable my email and PM features cause MSUICEMAN wouldn't stop hitting on me.

BTW, he wasn't very happy when he finally found out it was me. :SHOCKED:

That account has since been " de-activated " by the powers that be.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

SMP said:


> Amy,
> If you can post Photos?
> 
> And descriptions of all accessible Hunting lands to you, Fishing equipment, Four wheelers, snow machines, and any thing else you own, outdoor related that may Help speed this thing along.


..and all I wanted to see was the truck! Geeze, talk about high maintenance. I dont know Amy, I'd steer clear of this one!

I am NOT perfect tho.
Im opinionated & stubborn:lol:.

We're guys,...we already knew that!


----------



## Amy1976

Believe it or not, I've only gotten a few PMs.

And it would take me days to compile a list of all my outdoor activities stuff.

I wasn't looking for offers when I posted this....I was looking for advice.


----------



## fish patroll

Amy1976 said:


> I actually had some reservations about posting this because...welll....you know.
> But I dont(personaly) know any ladies that hunt, or I woulda ask them.
> there are many more qualities that Im looking for. Hunting & fishing is only one of them. Being an ourdoors-person is a huge part of my life.
> 
> I love to fish, summer & winter. I bow hunt. I shoot trap, own/ride horses, ride snowmobiles & four wheelers. Sometimes I think men are intimidated by all that. (Seriously, what guy wants to get beat at MANLY stuff by a girl??) Oh yeah, they say " Its so cool that u hunt/fish, whatever" But when they realize Im serious about it, that I dont do it to impress anyone, I do it because I LIKE to, its not so cool anymore.
> 
> REM..No Im not a bum magnet.
> 
> Thats part of it too. I am a pretty girl, Im smart, funny, outgoing, honest (to a fault, sometimes), I have values, morals and standards. I have a job, and my own home & truck. I have 3 children that I take care of on my own. I KNOW my priorities, and responsibilities.
> I dont want a bum. I dont want someone who hunts/fishes cuz they dont have anything else to do..(IE WORK.)
> 
> Anyway, I guess like Timberdoodle said. Patience is the key. SIGH!


 WOW!! you sound like a great catch...my marriage ended because i spent to much time in the outdoors and no matter how hard i tried she would not enjoy the outdoors with me... i think it is important for people to share like interests, it can only bring them closer together.


----------



## ERnurse

Amy, 
I can only relate to my situation, but am very much like you. I have known and dated quite a number of men in my life, most times the relationship was short lived due to mans ego. As stated earlier, it is very difficult for a guy to accept being outdone in HIS sport. Sure they say it is cute when you outshoot them, get bigger/more game, but that quickly turns from cute to a threat in their book, if not directly then from their friends. They cannot withstand the harrassment that their "friends" put them through, also thier "friends" will not want you to participate in any outings with them as they will fear you also outdoing them. 
I have lived in the outdoor world for my entire life, very few men can even listen to a hunting story that you have without trying to "one up" you. They are fine if you are coy about the story, but dont try to sound like you know what you are talking about because they have difficulty believing or understanding you. I have a nice game room and have had many guests in to see it, many men do not believe that they are all my trophies when they enter the room. 
I was once married to a man who tolerated my hunting/fishing, trust me---not the way to go  
now I am very happy with a man that was not an avid hunter/fisherman. We started out as friends and he wanted to learn to hunt and fish, so we started hanging out. We hit it off personally right from the start just as two people in common not as two hunters. I think we are perfect for each other. He is very enthusiastic about hunting and I am having a great time teaching him! We have a lot of fun, he doesnt feel threatened and we just enjoy the outdoors together, it is a very mutual relationship I think because I enjoy teaching him and he enjoys learning, I also learn from/with him. We have gone to more places together fishing and hunting, our vacations all revolve in this realm.

I do have several friends who have adapted to respecting my abilities and I truly love them for it too! They are rare.

So good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Kathleen, 

Very well put and completely accurate. Once a girl realizes all of what you stated,she is surely on the path to finding a friend, lover, and some one she can truely enjoy her passions with...mutually. 

Now, just get to it Amy.


----------



## Amy1976

Ladies, you are amazing.....this was exactly what I needed 2 hear!!

Im trying hard to not try, lol.


----------



## MERGANZER

I think way too many of the womens responses jump to the conclusion that men are threatened by a successful outfoors woman. I think this is the minority. I for one do not feel threatened and I don't see many of my friends feeling threatened by fellow sportsmen or women especially if they are a significant other. I have been hunting with men and women and children and have seen them all perform better on certain days than I have or have left with more game on certain days. I celebrated a successful hunting or fishing experience and made great memories in the field. My kids catch more fish than I do cause I enjoy helping them do so and my daughter took her first deer this year at over 150 yards (which is further than I have taken a deer in this state) I loved every minute of it and never felt "threatened" by not being a "good" sportsman or anything. Don't jump to conclusions that its your hobbies. Maybe it just hasn't worked out yet. JMHO.

Ganzer


----------



## autumnlovr

Ganzer, I tend to agree with you that very many men aren't threatened by a woman's ability, but most of those good men are already taken!


----------



## Dave Ash

Heck, I wish my wife would hunt!!! ( AND BE VERY GOOD AT IT) It would give me more time to fish



PS I suck at hunting deer, but enjoy it when I do get out


----------



## Amy1976

I never said it was just my hobbies. I also have pretty high expectations:}
I do know guys that aren't threatened by my abilities. Some of them are my best friends.


----------



## Firecracker

I'll tell you from my own expirience...... STOP LOOKING !

You will find the right one when its the right time... 

I / we found eachother by NOT looking, he just wanted to know what the snow cond. was for snowmobiling... I told him well I cant give out Info for FREE. He told me fine I give you a ride then... we started talking.. and he came up to visit and never left ! lol

He fell in love with my kids first ( I joke about this all the time , he only married me for my kids) 
But the thing is that neither one of us was looking for a Relationship or anything..just a friend with benefits ( can I say this here lol)

We love the same things, Snowmobiling, 4 wheelers & Dirtbikes, Boats, old Cars, FAST cars, BBQ, and so on.... I mean its Amazing !! I had nothing in comon with my First Husband..

Do NOT budge of your Ideals and wants in a Man... 

The right guy is out there, I know it  

And yes I do think some Guys are intimitated by a Woman who is like us who enjoys the outdoors and outdoor Sports. 
Even though they say oh thats great, its like invading THEIR Domain ! lol


----------



## ERnurse

Ganzer, I was relaying my own personal experience. I have seen and heard first hand mens responses to me and my experience.
I owned a successful taxidermy studio, but in the beginning it was assumed that I was the wife of the taxidermist, I played the sherade for a while for business sake, but once my business took off I proclaimed that I was *the* taxidermist only to be met with surprise from the customer, but my reputation preceded me and they had me do their work. It didnt take long and I was accepted as a very capable female taxidermist. 

Be a woman and go into a sporting goods store and ask to see a rifle or a bow- most likely you will be met with the question "and who are you shopping for?" replying-myself you will be met with basic information about the weapon, not until I ask more in-depth questions do I get them to put down their coffee and take the conversation seriously. But then again this is why I shop where the guys know me, NO BS :lol:

My boyfriend can go into the same store, ask to see the same weapon and be inundated with specs. that he has no idea what they are. He turns to me and asks and when I answer they usually have a suprised look on their face, and these are people working with the public who of all should know there are some woman hunters.

I have been in local fishing shops talking fishing with the guy at the counter, letting him know how I have been doing only to walk away and hear another customer go up to the guy and ask "does she really know" " or " is she telling the truth". My friend at the counter will reply with a "if you want to catch fish follow her" But I rather not have a follower as I like to fish away from the peeps. So if a hole gets too crowded I go find another. 

So just my experiences take it as you will.


----------



## MERGANZER

Nurse, I wasn't singling your post out I was just ointing out it seems to be a common misconception that men really don't want an outdoorswoman which I don't believe to be true nor do I think the majority are threatened by successful outdoorswomen. Its one aspect of a relationship amoung many. Do I believe women are treated diferently in a sporting goods store? YES I do I have seen it but I have no answer for that other than the sport is dominated numbers wise by men. That being said I got some looks when I bought a pink pellet gun for my daughter as well :lol:. 
Ganzer


----------



## Doe

ERnurse said:


> Be a woman and go into a sporting goods store and ask to see a rifle or a bow- most likely you will be met with the question "and who are you shopping for?" replying-myself you will be met with basic information about the weapon...


*I agree with you on this. I've been out bow shopping in recent weeks and have been met with standoffishness by the salesmen several times already. *
*[/COLOR]* 
*I get the impression that because I'm alone and I'm a beginner they don't want to be bothered. And then when they find out that I'm trying out before I buy, they really lose interest: Not only am I a woman that doesn't know what she's doing, but I'm also not purchasing today. So why bother? It just means all kinds of inconvenient tweaking of equipment for them.*

*I'm not saying that all guys are like this, by any means. Usually whenever I talk with guys about hunting/fishing or go with them, they're intrigued and want to teach me about it and that's awesome! It's just SALES personnel that I have had problems with. (Although I must say that, for all the bad I hear about Gander Mountain, I got the best interaction and serious help from a salesman at the Gander in Utica.)*

*Anyway. I can relate to your experience, Nurse. It definitely does happen.*


----------



## bluesun7602

Doe said:


> *I get the impression that because I'm alone and I'm a beginner they don't want to be bothered. And then when they find out that I'm trying out before I buy, they really lose interest: Not only am I a woman that doesn't know what she's doing, but I'm also not purchasing today. So why bother? It just means all kinds of inconvenient tweaking of equipment for them.*


try being a left-handed female shooter, you get no help at all. I had to drive all the way to Jay's because they were the only place that would stock the shelf with a LH Hoyt Selena if by chance I didn't like it. No other shop would order it unless I agreed to buy it without even trying it because they didn't want it sitting on their shelves. God forbid a girl wants to shoot a bow and is left handed!


----------



## FishOn!!

> *I'm not saying that all guys are like this, by any means. Usually whenever I talk with guys about hunting/fishing or go with them, they're intrigued and want to teach me about it and that's awesome! It's just SALES personnel that I have had problems with. *


I agree with this. I can stand in line at the counter and the man behind the counter will almost always look over me and look at the guy behind me and ask if he needs help. 

Interestingly enough the guy behind me is usually very quick to point out that I was there first. 
The next thing I get is "who are you buying this for or is it a gift?"


----------



## Michigander1

How in the Heck did i miss this posting :bouncy::bouncy: :mischeif: ,Mich


----------



## MERGANZER

To put this in perspective, I bet men in general are treated different than women in Bed Bath and Beyond as well :lol: Find a sporting goods store you like and stick with it and remind them why you are buying from them. It will help to ensure they see women as a viable market and a profit center.

Ganzer


----------



## Doe

bluesun7602 said:


> try being a left-handed female shooter, you get no help at all. I had to drive all the way to Jay's because they were the only place that would stock the shelf with a LH Hoyt Selena if by chance I didn't like it. No other shop would order it unless I agreed to buy it without even trying it because they didn't want it sitting on their shelves. God forbid a girl wants to shoot a bow and is left handed!


*I AM a left-handed shooter!*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Boy, we got the double whammy, didn't we? :lol:*


----------



## Doe

:lol:


MERGANZER said:


> To put this in perspective, I bet men in general are treated different than women in Bed Bath and Beyond as well :lol: Find a sporting goods store you like and stick with it and remind them why you are buying from them. It will help to ensure they see women as a viable market and a profit center.
> 
> Ganzer


 
*You know, you got a damn good point there! :lol: I never thought of that! *
*[/COLOR]* 
*Well, just be sure to educate yourself on Egyptian Cotton 400-thread count duvays before you go into Bed Bath & Beyond, or the girls at the counter won't give you the time of day . :evil: *


----------



## MERGANZER

Okay thanks for the advice. Now I know when approached to say uh yes ma'am I need 400 egyptian cotton duvets. Now I will show em I know what I am doing :lol:

Ganzer


----------



## Doe

MERGANZER said:


> Okay thanks for the advice. Now I know when approached to say uh yes ma'am I need 400 egyptian cotton duvets. Now I will show em I know what I am doing :lol:
> 
> Ganzer


:lol: *There ya go! And next time I go to Cabela's I'm going to ask for a left-handed break action shotgun!*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Ganzer I think we're getting the hang of these retail gender gaps!*


----------



## Chromedoggy

I used to feel this way about fabric shops, then one day a clerk said "you must be a fly tier"
They have been on to me ever since.


----------



## Wendy

LOL, make sure you say duvets right or you'll blow your cover! 

it's pron Du-vay!


I hear the "YOU shot all these" comments anytime someone comes to our house and sees all my racks and mounts. I get the over looks etc all the time. (Same for a car dealership). They're innnocent comments... but we hear em loud n clear!


So, as far as the finding a guy - I'd say, enjoy your life, do what you want, the right guy will happen buy and will fit in the life you've already got.


----------



## autumnlovr

wendy said:


> so, as far as the finding a guy - i'd say, enjoy your life, do what you want, the right guy will happen buy and will fit in the life you've already got.


bingo!


----------



## Amy1976

I really am enjoying my life!! I bought a new bow and a new O/U.....so I have lots to keep me busy. I also signed up 4 pistol safety class. 

A huge thank you, to all of you!! For the advice & for the laughs...


----------



## ERnurse

how funny, I am a Lefty as well! 

I have not had a lot of problem with finding weapons to try out, but I shoot regular bows. I do shop consistently at the same places and on-line. I actually had a great experience when I bought my last bow, the pro-shop set up 8-9 different brand bows for me to try out.

On the flip side, it doesnt pay off to buy left-handed guns even though I have several. Because I could not find a cantilever barrel for my LH shotgun this past fall since it isnt made by the manufacturer- (Remington). Nor does any of the other brands make L hand cantilever barrels. I did find aftermarket made for Remington, but they were on backorder from Hastings for 6 weeks (they are made in France) anyway, I was lucky enough to have a great Dad who gave me his gun.


----------



## Amy1976

I bought my bow at Schupbachs, in Jackson.
I was very impressed with how they treated me.
Tom was fantastic!! They have earned my business!!

On a side note, I bought a Bowtech Soldier, in pink camo...lol.


----------



## big blu

Hey Amy... I was having a hard time finding someone that liked hunting and fishing as much as me, and I found him on a dating site.. Like someone said in an earlier post, I put pics of me fishing and whatnot on the site and met a few guys that I had all of that in common with, and eventually found one that I clicked with enough to stick with! Thought it was a horrible idea at first, but it did work out for me. Good luck!


----------



## GSP Gal

Don't give up. He is out there. 

I have hunted and fished all of my life. I hung out with my dad and brothers, and I remember some funny stories about being one of the very few girls that hunted in the 60's and 70's. And not so funny like getting service in a sporting goods store, or conceding a tie score in a rifle competition, because it was more important to the boy...:yikes:

I digress. Being single now, and I field trial my bird dogs. If that isn't a novelty, I don't know what is. It would be nice to have someone with common interests in my life, but I have met some great buddies that will go with a drop of a hat. And I too, have spent alot of my time with my kids, job, dogs, farm, horses, to even consider looking for that other half.

So, like others have said, quit looking, be yourself, and you will find someone. At if you don't- have fun being single!

Join outdoor clubs and get involved. Trout unlimited, Ruffed grouse society, snowmobile club, the worst that happens is you make alot of friends.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Amy I know when you do meet that special someone you will know it in stantly as I myself knew when I met my wife. 

I wish you the same love that I enjoyed for so long. Best of luck.


----------



## Amy1976

I met someone yesterday, () was like I've known him forever.....it was great!!! Talked & talked, never a dull moment.....doesn't seem intimidated by the fact that Im a hunter.....I guess time will tell.
He is more dedicated to bow hunting than I am!! loves to fish....and just a nice guy!!


----------

